# Making some corpsed limbs (arms/hands/legs/feet) for a low cost



## kacole2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Step 7: Put the ends of the hanger into the rolled up newspaper and use some tape around the wrist to keep it in place

Step 8: Cover the whole thing in duct tape and Bend the hand to shape.


























Step 9: Using some outdoor paint, paint the whole thing. I had white lying around but the color really won't matter when we get to the end

















Step 10: Using the cotton ball technique we are going to corpse our limbs. Hang your limbs. Use Henry Outdoor carpet adhesive to put down the first layer of glue. Using cotton balls, unroll them and stick them to the limb, then put another coat of carpet adhesive on top.

















Wait about 2 days to dry

Step 11: Using the panty hose method (Skull and Bone) we're going to corpse our limbs again. Wrap them in panty hose (i'm a fan of using the off-black color), use scissors to make cuts, then put on another layer of carpet adhesive.









Wait 2 days to dry

Step 12: Now it's time to stain. Get some old wood stain and slap it on. Wait about 4 days to dry and you're done!











Use them wherever!


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Great idea I will have to try it!


----------



## tj3775 (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh wow..thats great! easy to use and everything

I do the same thing as you but I use pvc pipe (2 different sizes). Its rigid enough to make 'bones'


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

To be honest.... first I thought... what the... red duct tape & panty's

But seeing the end result..... WOW!! I'm impressed,they really look good.

2 thumbs up man!!


----------



## korigirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Once it's done, the fingers are no longer bendable, right? So you have to make sure to shape them the way they are going to be used before you start the corpsing?


----------



## kacole2 (Jan 14, 2010)

im sure they can still be bent, but it needs alot more force, plus some of the batting or paint might come off. it's just easier to know your pose before you begin.


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Great idea!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Good recycling idea....who doesn't have millions of cords laying around.....and they look good too!!!


----------

